
GitHub’s Scientist Softens the Terror of Updating Legacy Code - MilnerRoute
http://thenewstack.io/githubs-scientist-softens-terror-updating-legacy-code/
======
DrScump
<During the time the code for Scientist was being written, Toth watched the
building of the new Bay Bridge from Oakland to San Francisco during her
commute. She saw a lot of similarities in the two processes.>

If they are using engineering management of the new Bay Bridge as a model for
Scientist, I'll pass.

